# car registration



## streeter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all
Am in need of some help. Have moved to the north of spain, have spanish residency and need to register the car which we brought over with us. Beginning to think that was a mistake!

We have had it MOT'd here in Vizcaya, headlamps have been switched but not clear what we are able to do next ourselves. Do we really need to engage a Gestion??

Would be grateful for any help/advise, please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

streeter said:


> Hi all
> Am in need of some help. Have moved to the north of spain, have spanish residency and need to register the car which we brought over with us. Beginning to think that was a mistake!
> 
> We have had it MOT'd here in Vizcaya, headlamps have been switched but not clear what we are able to do next ourselves. Do we really need to engage a Gestion??
> ...


 I'd personally get a gestor to do it as it can be time consuming and complicated

Jo xxx


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

If you can speak passable Spanish then it is simply a matter of knowing which steps to take in which order. 

There is a "60 day" rule in that if you come to Spain to live then you have 60 days to "complete" the re registration without paying the "first time registration in Spain" tax. 

You do need to change your headlights from British, lens deflectors are not permitted. Also the rear lights must be correct. The reversing light must be on the kerb side, the high intensity (rear fog) light must be nearest the white line in the middle of the road - if you have two of each then no problem 

I have a crib sheet available if you pm me 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought it was only 30 days from the initial padron - but then I could be mistaken.

Also, the MOT you got here in Spain isn't worth the paper it's written on - it has no legal merit at all.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

If your car is UK plated then it seems strange that they let it through the ITV (MOT)?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> If your car is UK plated then it seems strange that they let it through the ITV (MOT)?


He didn't say ITV so I am assuming that it was a dodgy MOT.

It could have been an ITV - some stations will do this on a UK plated car just to take money of us gullible Brits - again, it has no value.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> He didn't say ITV so I am assuming that it was a dodgy MOT.
> 
> It could have been an ITV - some stations will do this on a UK plated car just to take money of us gullible Brits - again, it has no value.


I am sure you are correct. I just assumed that as the test was done here in Spain then it must be an ITV. Did not realise you could get an MOT over here?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

el romeral said:


> I am sure you are correct. I just assumed that as the test was done here in Spain then it must be an ITV. *Did not realise you could get an MOT over here?*


You can't. MOT's are only done in the UK on UK registered cars


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

But you can get an itv perfectly correctly - as one of the first steps of the transfer process.

if the OP paid 35-45 euros .. they robbed you. 

if they paid 130€ +/- then it was an "importation" itv, with all the extras.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You can't. MOT's are only done in the UK on UK registered cars



Unfortunately you can!


They are quite illegal but there are still people down towards Benidorm and Mallaga doing these dodgy MOT's for idiots who think they are legal.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Unfortunately you can!
> 
> 
> They are quite illegal but there are still people down towards Benidorm and Mallaga doing these dodgy MOT's for idiots who think they are legal.


ive heard, and dont quote me, ive NEVER seen one in 15 years : the centre issues a certificate of road worthyness, they do not give an itv sticker to the car. so yes, it is itv´d. 

i´d also heard that they stopped doing this a couple of years ago ?


----------



## lodewijk (Oct 2, 2011)

*belgian car in Spain*

I have been driving a car with a Belgian license plate since I moved to Spain. But yes, every 3-4 months I take the effort to driving back and forward. Not a big problem because I have to travel and work in France often.

My car is simply too old to change the registration. It would cost me a fortune.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Unfortunately you can!
> 
> 
> They are quite illegal but there are still people down towards Benidorm and Mallaga doing these dodgy MOT's for idiots who think they are legal.



No, you can't!  OK, if I have to spell it out 
You cannot have an MOT legally applied to a UK registered vehicle in Spain

The MOT that you mention is not an MOT, it is just a forged piece of paper. If you were to produce it to a Police officer in the UK your car would probably be empounded, plus the fact that it wouldnt be registered anyway on the system

MOT's in the UK these days are issued off a computer in the MOT station. It is all linked up. A dodgy guy in Spain cant be linked up to that system, and therefore cant be issuing an MOT. That was all explained to me by a registered MOT garage in the UK.

Therefore those you speak of in Benidorm and Malaga are paying for absolutely nothing


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> No, you can't!  OK, if I have to spell it out
> You cannot have an MOT legally applied to a UK registered vehicle in Spain
> 
> The MOT that you mention is not an MOT, it is just a forged piece of paper. If you were to produce it to a Police officer in the UK your car would probably be empounded, plus the fact that it wouldnt be registered anyway on the system
> ...



Which, if you read back, is EXACTLY what I said!


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

a guy got "done" for supplying fake MOT´s here in malaga a couple of years ago. he used to advertise on the front page of the costa del sol news. 

some people have big ****** or are just plain stupid to think that they wouldnt get caught. 

another one has surfaced now... supplying "real" mot certificates, from a garage in the uk and then posting the paperwork to you in spain. funny how your car never leaves the driveway...



but yes. totally agree - a uk plated vehicle can only be legally mot´d in the uk. a uk plated vehicle can be itv´d in spain, as part of the import process which costs 130€ and your headlights (and sometimes rear lights) must be changed,and the car completly "standard". a uk vehicle can NOT have a "yearly itv" on it.

but we are digressing. 

Yes, you can do it all yourselves, if you have the time /inclination /can understand enough spanish. 

you need to go to the office to pay the tax. you´ll need to go to the desk to get your "barcodes". then go to the desk to do the transfer, get the form, chat with the person on the desk, they fill it in and tell you what to pay. go outside, find a bank, go pay the amount stated. then take the form back in to the desk. 

then take all the bits of paper etc back to "traffico" , and you then fill in another form, address, name, etc etc, give them everything and they stamp it etc, then you go back and collect it a week or so later. then you go buy your number plates and fit them to the car.

it can all get a bit confusing if you dont know where to go / who to see / what order to do things... best get a gestor if you are not confident, or look in the local press, there will be people doing "imports" up there too. 

good luck


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

lodewijk said:


> I have been driving a car with a Belgian license plate since I moved to Spain. But yes, every 3-4 months I take the effort to driving back and forward. Not a big problem because I have to travel and work in France often.
> 
> My car is simply too old to change the registration. It would cost me a fortune.


Are you a resident here (green NIE paper)? if the police stops you, how do you prove that you have less then 6 months driving the car in Spain? were you ever checked?

Also, does anyone know if a car can be insured here with the VIN number only and registered in another EU country? (I will soon have to do that and I remember I read here, somewhere that it should work).
In this case, if the police checks the papers and the car is registered in another EU country, has insurance here can you still say that you are a tourist here or that you have less then 6 months on the Spanish roads?

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I know, you can only drive a car thats NOT registered in the country you are in if you are a tourist. Which means the car and its owner must be registered in the same country. I was a passenger in a British car once that was owned by someone who'd just arrived in Spain. He had to show the guardia his travel tickets and document to prove when he'd arrived. Insurance will only be covered if the car is legal, which is debatable if its registered in the UK, owned by someone registered in Spain and doesnt have a Spanish ITV/MoT or have tax in it registered country. Apparently, (altho I'm not 100% sure) you cant legally take out permanent insurance on the VIN/chassis number alone anywhere????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gia said:


> Are you a resident here (green NIE paper)? if the police stops you, how do you prove that you have less then 6 months driving the car in Spain? were you ever checked?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if a car can be insured here with the VIN number only and registered in another EU country? (I will soon have to do that and I remember I read here, somewhere that it should work).
> In this case, if the police checks the papers and the car is registered in another EU country, has insurance here can you still say that you are a tourist here or that you have less then 6 months on the Spanish roads?
> ...


I don't know about the insurance, except that for a car to be legal here, if it's not on Spanish plates it has to be legal in the country where it is registered

as far as ''In this case, if the police checks the papers and the car is registered in another EU country, has insurance here can you still say that you are a tourist here or that you have less then 6 months on the Spanish roads''

the onus is on you to prove it - if they don't believe you, you will have to prove that you entered the country less than 6 months earlier

also, if you are here 90 consecutive days then you have to register as resident, so if your 'proof' shows more than 90 days then there will be questions asked anyway if you haven't registered, & if you have, then they have access to those records from their car now.
they would also in that case want to know why you haven't at least started the matriculation process

and why would you have Spanish insurance on your car if you're a tourist ..........

not sure I'd want to be lying to someone with a gun, either........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know about the insurance, except that for a car to be legal here, if it's not on Spanish plates it has to be legal in the country where it is registered
> 
> as far as ''In this case, if the police checks the papers and the car is registered in another EU country, has insurance here can you still say that you are a tourist here or that you have less then 6 months on the Spanish roads''
> 
> ...


 ... and the guardia dont mess about lol!! I used to get stopped quite regularly at road checks and altho I became quite friendly with them ("paco" used to only stop me cos he would want a cigarette), they do check everything, documents, oassports, insurance, proof of payment, NIE/residencia..... and my car was spanish!!!!

Its best to be legal and covered - especially if you have a prang.... or worse

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

spanish_lad said:


> it can all get a bit confusing if you dont know where to go / who to see / what order to do things... best get a gestor if you are not confident, or look in the local press, there will be people doing "imports" up there too.
> 
> good luck


it can indeed get confusing. I have to admit when I first came over here I paid the services of a gestor and she was excellent. She accompany me for the ITV as well as dealing with everything else on my behalf. The only thing I had to arrange was having a headlight switch.

I tend to agree with Spanish lad that if you are not very comfortable with your Spanish and dealing with matters like this then it is far better to employ the services of a professional who deals with it every day.

The OP said that he has had the ITV done – or MOT in his words. Assuming that he meant this was a legitimate Spanish ITV can you confirm that it was for the purpose of importation? There are many ITV stations that will, as others have said the legitimately produce an ITV and carry out the inspection on a car that is British registered but this does not necessarily make the car legal to drive on Spanish roads. The ITV that you have to have done for importation of a car clearly states on the certificate the purpose of which the ITV was carried out. Furthermore, there is a very strict timeframe from when the date of the ITV is stamped to when the documents have to be presented. If you missed this then the inspection has to be carried out again.

As others have said there are no shortcuts when it comes to driving your British car in Spain. Once you have been here for six months or you become resident then you must go through the process. If you have a UK insurance policy it will not be valid in the event of a problem if you are in breach of the laws. Therefore, although in this particular case the OP is clearly trying to do things by the book – it's worth pointing out for those that drive the British car long-term with British insurance and usually unpaid road tax that their car is illegal. In the event of a routine police stop they may or may not get away with things but in the event of an accident the insurance would become invalid on the basis that the car is firstly illegal in the country after the period of time, secondly does not have road tax or as the case should be in Spain SUMA (or equivelent) etc. Therefore not only can you find yourself financially out-of-pocket but also in serious trouble for driving not only an illegal but an uninsured car.

The police do seem to be taking car importation much more seriously these days – and to be honest quite rightly so. Anybody who is going to drive a car over here needs to play by the book like the rest of us:focus:


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks all for your responses. The car is LHD, not a British car. It's properly registered in CZ. The insurance is expiring soon and I know that I have to register it here, thus I did not prolonged it. I want to postpone a bit the registration, because I know it will cost something. I am not sure exactly how much yet, this is why I need more time. I have to take into account first the insurance cost (cheapest I saw from around 300 Euros), plus ITV, plus tax (if I have to pay, I own the car for more than 6 months). road tax, registration fee etc. I am trying to gather info on what I need to do in order to register it, to see if I have time to register it myself or maybe to use a gestor for some steps. That's why I was asking about the 6 months rule. And yes, I am resident here. This is why I am asking. I will register it here, no doubt about this. The questions for me now are how much it costs and exactly what steps I need to follow.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Unfortunately you can!
> 
> 
> They are quite illegal but there are still people down towards Benidorm and Mallaga doing these dodgy MOT's for idiots who think they are legal.


We owned and ran a couple of repairing garages in the UK...large 'respectable' ones. We were a registered MOT testing station. The legal requirements for acquiring and retaining such status are strict and rightly so.

Scum like those who offer MOT certificates outside the UK are criminal pondlife. Every time I see a UK plated old car on the road here I move smartly out of its way. 

If I come across a garage or whatever offering an 'MOT' I shall investigate further and report them to the DVLA and the Spanish police.
Any certificate given is either stolen or misappropriated in some way. We had to keep our certificates under lock and key in a safe.

I am equally amazed that any British immigrant could be deluded into thinking a certificate obtained in Spain is legitimate. Those who think so are either daft or themselves colluding in criminal activity.

As you can gather from the above I have strong feelings about this. It's illegal, it's potentially dangerous and it gives a bad name to the motor trade as a whole.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> Thanks all for your responses. The car is LHD, not a British car. It's properly registered in CZ. The insurance is expiring soon and I know that I have to register it here, thus I did not prolonged it. I want to postpone a bit the registration, because I know it will cost something. I am not sure exactly how much yet, this is why I need more time. I have to take into account first the insurance cost (cheapest I saw from around 300 Euros), plus ITV, plus tax (if I have to pay, I own the car for more than 6 months). road tax, registration fee etc. I am trying to gather info on what I need to do in order to register it, to see if I have time to register it myself or maybe to use a gestor for some steps. That's why I was asking about the 6 months rule. And yes, I am resident here. This is why I am asking. I will register it here, no doubt about this. The questions for me now are how much it costs and exactly what steps I need to follow.


 Go to a gestor asap. AFAIK you need to be registered in the same country as the car to be driving it legally. I'm guessing that the insurance probably isnt valid if its being driven illegally??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

jojo said:


> Go to a gestor asap. AFAIK you need to be registered in the same country as the car to be driving it legally. I'm guessing that the insurance probably isnt valid if its being driven illegally??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Why illegal if it covers EU? and all papers are in order. I will go to a gestor. I need to find a good one and not too expensive


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> Why illegal if it covers EU? and all papers are in order. I will go to a gestor. I need to find a good one and not too expensive


 If a car is registered in one country, but owned and driven by a person who is resident in another, then its illegal. Its not about the EU, its about the country boundaries. If you're a tourist you can drive it in Spain for up to 90 days, if you're a resident of Spain and the car isnt registered in Spain then you get 30 days to change it

Jo xxx


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

From that point of view, yeap. But what about the rule of 6 months? it applies to what case then?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> From that point of view, yeap. But what about the rule of 6 months? it applies to what case then?


 I dont know about a 6 month rule???

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gia said:


> From that point of view, yeap. But what about the rule of 6 months? it applies to what case then?



What 6 month rule is this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> I will go to a gestor. I need to find a good one and not too expensive



The point is - and I dont wish to be unkind or negative, but if you cant afford to make the car legal, then maybe you need to ask yourself whether you should drive it?? An illegal car is uninsured (regardless of whether you think you have cover, insurance companies will use any excuse not to pay out) and if you kill or mame someone, you will be in trouble

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know about a 6 month rule???
> 
> Jo xxx


I do seem to remember there used to be a rule that you could use a foreign plated car here for 6 months of the year

I'm not sure that still apllies though - & I think it was aimed at non-reidenets who with holiday homes who brought cars over from elswhere in Europe - that car had to be off the road for 6 onths & istr that the police would come & lock it off or something whenever you out of the country , so that you could prove it wasn't driven for longer than it should have been

of course a lot of residents took the 'P' & drove cars around for years (some still do )

at the time it wasn't a requirement to register as resident unless you were a pensioner or working here, either

now that everyone has to register as resident after 90 days the 6 months doesn't really work any more


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What 6 month rule is this?


From here: EU - Registering your car in EU countries - length of stay

90 days is for registering as resident. For cars it's 6 months on the road.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> From here: EU - Registering your car in EU countries - length of stay


 staying in, isnt the same as being a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

They say: 
"Stays over 6 months
If you *move* to another EU country and take your car with you, you will need to register it and pay any relevant taxes in the new country.

You must register your car normally *within* 6 months. "
Move means moving short term or long term, it's the same as having temporary or permanent residency, it's a time related length of stay.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gia said:


> They say:
> "Stays over 6 months
> If you *move* to another EU country and take your car with you, you will need to register it and pay any relevant taxes in the new country.
> 
> ...


This info is dated 12/11 - a year ago and before the rules in Spain changed regardling residency. However, there is this clause which I believe relates to Spain in particular 

"Some Member States require you to re-register your car within less than 6 months of taking up residence in that country. Before you move to another country, please check with the authorities of this country whether shorter periods apply there."

Jo xxx


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

jojo said:


> This info is dated 12/11 - a year ago and before the rules in Spain changed regardling residency. However, there is this clause which I believe relates to Spain in particular
> 
> "Some Member States require you to re-register your car within less than 6 months of taking up residence in that country. Before you move to another country, please check with the authorities of this country whether shorter periods apply there."
> 
> Jo xxx


I think in general, fro EU, the rule is for 6 months, then comes the specific country rules, which can help, as in avoid paying high taxes when registering it. (there are some examples with Portugal, which asks to register a car in maximum 6 months, after 6 months you have to pay tax so it costs more to register it). It's sort of a grey area here. 90 days and register as resident is valid also in Portugal (as in all EU countries), however it seems there you have up to 6 months to register a car. If you do it later you will pay some high tax, that's the difference.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gia said:


> I think in general, fro EU, the rule is for 6 months, then comes the specific country rules, which can help, as in avoid paying high taxes when registering it. (there are some examples with Portugal, which asks to register a car in maximum 6 months, after 6 months you have to pay tax so it costs more to register it). It's sort of a grey area here. 90 days and register as resident is valid also in Portugal (as in all EU countries), however it seems there you have up to 6 months to register a car. If you do it later you will pay some high tax, that's the difference.


I think you will find (if I remember correctly) that you have only 30 days to register your vehicle and have it considered part of your chattels - thus avoiding any 'import or transfer' tax.

Once you have signed on the padron or achieved your residencia, then the clock starts ticking!

If you don't complete the registration within the 30 days, you pay the tax - simples!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

If you have a touring caravan, then it has to return to its country of registration within a six month period. That is probably why the law was made, so that people could go away for a longer period of time. 

Therefore, if you have no intention of abandoning your country of domicile, you have 6 months. 

Davexf


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't signed yet on the padron. I will do it before I will register my car  and I will have to change the address on the NIE also to match the current one  another 10 Euros and a couple of hours to be spent on this.
Anyone has some approximate costs for the registration?
I know insurance will be 300 Euros. Can it be paid by trimester or does it has to be annually?
How do I do the insurance, before the registration, after the ITV?
A gestor price varies. (I am not yet sure if I will use one)
Fischa technica is around 25-30 Euros and I can do it at a service shop.
ITV around 40-45 Euros (this is the cheapest I heard about)
Tax around 4% of the value of the car plus CO2 emissions, engine etc., but I don't know how much is this or how to calculate it.
Registration tax 92.80 Euros.
New plates 30-35 Euros.
Annual road tax (I don't know how much is this). I suppose I have to pay for December and next year in January for 2013.
Conformance certificate (I don't know where to get this and I heard it costs something around 150 Euros).
Paper from the consulate/emabssy to prove that I am not resident in the previous EU country of residence.
Buy contract (I am not sure if this needs translating or not and if a simple translation suffices).

This is all the info I managed to gather so far, that I need for registering my car.
This would be at least 202 Euros plus 300 Euros the insurance plus tax and road tax. These last 2 I don't know how much they will cost. And also translation if it's needed plus deregistration from consulate plus certificate of conformance.
I hope I am not missing any other step.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

I think you have some miscalculations; 

1) you need to swear an affidavite called a baja de residencia at your consulate which will declare that you have formally abandoned your country of domicile with the intention of residing permanently in Spain. 

2) for a "Ficha technical reducida" from the proper college, is around 120€ 

3) the ITV test for rematriculation is about 120€ 

4) The Hacienda should be around 50 cents for the 06 form 

5) Your local town hall (Ayuntamiento) will charge you for the road tax 

6) Traffico will require around 90€ to register your car, and only at this time will you find out what the actual registration number will be. 

7) Number plates should be under 30€


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi I think you have some miscalculations;


Which ones?

LE: thanks davexf
So that would be 362.8 Euros for most things plus insurance plus tax plus road tax.
Are the certificate of conformance and translation of the buy contract necessary?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Gia, 

Sorry I hit the enter button whilst typing the response; However one other point, if your car comnes with a "European certificate of conformity" you don´t need a ficha technical reducida 

Davexf


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi Gia,
> 
> Sorry I hit the enter button whilst typing the response; However one other point, if your car comnes with a "European certificate of conformity" you don´t need a ficha technical reducida
> 
> Davexf


I checked now, I don't think I have one. I bought it from a private person. I have the registration papers from CZ that contain technical data about the car.
I saw some companies now over the internet that claim that for 60 Euros they do the ficha in 24 hours. Are they real and legal? 
So if I understood correctly if I have the ficha technical I don't need the certificate of conformance anymore?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gia said:


> Thanks all for your responses. The car is LHD, not a British car. It's properly registered in CZ. The insurance is expiring soon and I know that I have to register it here, thus I did not prolonged it. I want to postpone a bit the registration, because I know it will cost something. I am not sure exactly how much yet, this is why I need more time. I have to take into account first the insurance cost (cheapest I saw from around 300 Euros), plus ITV, plus tax (if I have to pay, I own the car for more than 6 months). road tax, registration fee etc. I am trying to gather info on what I need to do in order to register it, to see if I have time to register it myself or maybe to use a gestor for some steps. That's why I was asking about the 6 months rule. And yes, I am resident here. This is why I am asking. I will register it here, no doubt about this. The questions for me now are how much it costs and exactly what steps I need to follow.


As you know,I lived in the CR.
I had two cars there - but as soon as I knew I was moving to Spain I cancelled my Czech insurance and took out an expensive policy which allowed me to drive the cars, one on UK plates, one on Spanish plates, whilst living in the CR. As soon as I had an address in Spain I took out Spanish-based insurance on the Spanish plated LandRover. I sold the UK plated Merc so I didn't have to sort out insurance on a foreign-plated car in Spain.
I would be 100% certain that your Czech policy will be viewed as invalid now you are resident in Spain. If the Guardia demand to see your insurance documents and discover you are resident here you could be in big trouble, I'm afraid.
The only way you can get round this is by taking out the same kind of insurance policy I had to, one that basically covers you for driving any plated car anywhere in Europe regardless of your place of residence. But these policies are horrendously expensive....the total cost for this short-term insurance was over 1200 euros. But I was legal.
Sadly, it will cost you a lot of money when you add all the costs but you will be legal which is not only safer for you but morally right too as you have to consider other road users. 
But as JoJo rightly pointed out.....you have to pay or you don't have a car.
If you are interested in the insurance broker I used you can pm me for details.
As for the answer to your question...I very much doubt it., Sounds like another scam to trap the unwary...But I may be wrong....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No, you can't!  OK, if I have to spell it out
> You cannot have an MOT legally applied to a UK registered vehicle in Spain
> 
> The MOT that you mention is not an MOT, it is just a forged piece of paper. If you were to produce it to a Police officer in the UK your car would probably be empounded, plus the fact that it wouldnt be registered anyway on the system
> ...


Quite right!
These MOTs are surely forgeries. When we ran an MOT Testing Station we had to account for every single certificate we issued. They are numbered, after all....
If we had sold a batch to some scumbag in Spain we'd have been in big trouble as we would have been asked to account for the missing numbers.
You can't just fill in any old registration since all vehicles are logged on the police and DVLA computer with Road Tax and insurance details. MOT inspectors also have a habit of turning up unannounced to inspect your operation...good thing too.
The simplest thing to do is to simply obey the Spanish rules and laws, however costly or time-consuming they may be. That's why I bought a car on Spanish plates before coming to reside in Spain permanently. The only thing I had to do was to change the ownership which was a quick and relatively inexpensive procedure.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gia said:


> From here: EU - Registering your car in EU countries - length of stay
> 
> 90 days is for registering as resident. For cars it's 6 months on the road.


Quote from the above website which was last updated over a year ago:
Some Member States require you to re-register your car within less than 6 months of taking up residence in that country. Before you move to another country, please check with the authorities of this country whether shorter periods apply there.

Spain requires you to re-register within 3 Months of taking up residency, = 6 months from arrival!

I suggest that you stop trying to cheat the system to save a few Euros - the rest of us are having to pay more to make up for what you don't pay, either that, or go back to where you came from.

Meldrew


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Quote from the above website which was last updated over a year ago:
> Some Member States require you to re-register your car within less than 6 months of taking up residence in that country. Before you move to another country, please check with the authorities of this country whether shorter periods apply there.
> 
> Spain requires you to re-register within 3 Months of taking up residency, = 6 months from arrival!
> ...


I am quite dissapointed about your post. I thought more of you. I am not trying to cheat any system or not pay something. I will do the things required by the system here. I was asking for advice on what I need to register my car, not on how to cheat the system. Thanks a lot. I'll know now not to ask more help in the future, at least here. Although I thank all the people that write here in general and give good info. If I was asking about how to cheat or do something illegal, then I would understand your post. Otherwise I think it was not needed at all.

LE: also I saw from your posts that you like to assume that everyone is cheating the system or doing something illegal. It's your general, wrong assumption. I am legal here, working a lot and paying a very nice percent of taxes of 25% so don't worry that Spain gains a lot. YOU are not losing anything.
I was asking for advice for registering my car. And related to the insurance, this is important if I drive the car. If it's just parked until I will register it, it's nothing related to cheating as you think!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gia said:


> I am quite dissapointed about your post. I thought more of you. I am not trying to cheat any system or not pay something. I will do the things required by the system here. I was asking for advice on what I need to register my car, not on how to cheat the system. Thanks a lot. I'll know now not to ask more help in the future, at least here. Although I thank all the people that write here in general and give good info. If I was asking about how to cheat or do something illegal, then I would understand your post. Otherwise I think it was not needed at all.
> 
> LE: also I saw from your posts that you like to assume that everyone is cheating the system or doing something illegal. It's your general, wrong assumption. I am legal here, working a lot and paying a very nice percent of taxes of 25% so don't worry that Spain gains a lot. YOU are not losing anything.
> I was asking for advice for registering my car. And related to the insurance, this is important if I drive the car. If it's just parked until I will register it, it's nothing related to cheating as you think!!!


Sorry. But we do get a fair number of people who want to know how they can avoid doing this or that. Not registering on the Padron is one. There is a person near here who has been here for seven years and has SIX UK registered vehicles (none have MoT or VEL so are illegal on that score alone) and he rotates them so that he isn't seen too often in the same car. It not only gets up my nose it annoys the Spanish too and gives the rsst of us a bad name - sooner or later somebody will dob him.


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry. But we do get a fair number of people who want to know how they can avoid doing this or that. Not registering on the Padron is one. There is a person near here who has been here for seven years and has SIX UK registered vehicles (none have MoT or VEL so are illegal on that score alone) and he rotates them so that he isn't seen too often in the same car. It not only gets up my nose it annoys the Spanish too and gives the rsst of us a bad name - sooner or later somebody will dob him.


I know and I don't like those people too. I had no idea about padron until I read one of your posts and I will do that too because I want to have everything in order. I didn't do it till now because I had a temporary address. It's the same with my car. I needed a permanent address to register it. Also regarding money, it's not a few Euros, it's a couple hundreds and having recently moved I am bit tight for now. I was wondering about the maximum time to register it, because I wanted to postpone this, not too much. And I will do it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gia said:


> I know and I don't like those people too. I had no idea about padron until I read one of your posts and I will do that too because I want to have everything in order. I didn't do it till now because I had a temporary address. It's the same with my car. I needed a permanent address to register it. Also regarding money, it's not a few Euros, it's a couple hundreds and having recently moved I am bit tight for now. I was wondering about the maximum time to register it, because I wanted to postpone this, not too much. And I will do it.


Sadly, Baldy is right. Far too many immigrants try to cheat the system. Obviously you are not, and I hope everything works out well for you and that you don't have to spend too much money on your car. Sadly, in our area, Eastern Europeans, especially Czechs for some reason, are viewed as trying every scam in the book. I must say that my impressions of some Czech people and their attitude to money is not positive after my experiences in Prague.

Moving to a foreign country can be difficult and expensive if you don't have help. We were lucky as our Czech friends whom we've known for over thirty years helped us a lot with our move, finding us a nice apartment until we found a house and helping us with bureaucracy.. But they didn't really know much about our expectations with satellite tv, up-to-date mobile phones and non=Skoda cars so we made expensive mistakes.

From your post it sounds as if you are making better progress here in Spain than we did in the CR!!


----------

